# Fresh or Salt water buddy?



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

Hello everyone, Although i'm a longtime 2cooler but have not been active for awhile because I moved out of state. Now that I just moved back to Houston, Tx and fishing season is kicking off, I was wondering if someone is willing to join me on my fishing trips. I'm fairly new to the game so I would like someone with a little experience to show me a trick or two about fishing the shallow waters of the bay such as drift fishing, what to look for, water condition, etc. Other then that, come along and just do some fishing. I'm also looking for a fishing buddy for freshwater. I haven't fished any freshwater lakes or rivers here in Texas yet. Maybe someone might want to help break me in. I'll go as far as Livingston. I'm not looking for anyone's secret hot or sweet spots, just a few tips here and there, but mainly just to do some fishing. Anyhow I have a 18 ft flat bottom g3 gator w/90hp yamaha. PM me if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm in the same boat (figurativly). I moved here 2 years ago from TN and got hooked on the flats fishing. I went and bought a Shoalwater Cat, and do catch quite a few fish. I fish the matagorda bays mostly, but live in the Med Center area in Houston. If you wanna fish one weekend (and share fuel expenses) let me know. I go almost every weekend, and am almost always alone. Always looking to make a new fishing buddy.

PM me if your interested. Prolly gonna go to west matty this weekend or the weekend after.


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

gyts i would love to go with you some time i dont have a boat and am only 18 but a know quite a bit about saltwater and could def give some tips.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

PM me if your ever up around livingston. We could mine or your boat. Sounds like yours has more room then mine. I could show you how to catch some white bass. If you want to learn a lot about fishing livingston I would go read some of the post in the freshwater section. A lot of guys there with a lot of experience.
James


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

Thanks guys for the great response. I will definitely keep in touch and are going to have a great fishing season, fresh and salt water. Anyone else interested, just Pm me and we'll go catch them.


----------

